# whats a good Mobile hotSpot App



## Roboginger (Dec 29, 2011)

I am going out of town this weekend, i am looking for a mobile hotSpot app, i am rooted with the unlimited data plan, 
Droid Razr

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

FoxFi, free on market and does infrastructure mode, doesn't require root.


----------



## Roboginger (Dec 29, 2011)

so its free and does not require root? whats the catch?


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

There is no catch.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Open garden, wifi tether, seems to be what most people use. Yeah its free and no catch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roboginger (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, working good.

still seems to easy though /shrug








Paranoid Ninja Face


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have been tethering over a year now and nothing has ever happened. 50+ gigs a month here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I have been tethering over a year now and nothing has ever happened. 50+ gigs a month here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Using what app?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What I posted first.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

